
Show HN: CalendarCombinator – Sync events between Google calendars - thehenster
https://www.calendarcombinator.com/
======
thehenster
Hi, I'm the author. I made this itch-scratcher for myself and now I'm seeing
if people want, or even understand it.

I have 3 calendars (personal and 2 work ones) and I often find myself copying
events between them. Copying holiday between them.. flights.. early starts etc
for the people who look at my calendars (family and colleagues). Keeping these
events in sync is occasionally super annoying.

This lets you sync events between them..

Only Google calendars for now. I'd probably tackle Microsoft calendars next if
people actually use it.

Any feedback very welcome!

